# Vacation Over, School Started



## KyMama (Jun 15, 2011)

First, I don't recommend that you go on vacation the week before school starts. I am sooo tired, ya know when you need a vacation from your vacation. lol We had a great time in the Smokies though. Maybe someone can explain to me why I was chasing a deer through the woods to get a picture when I see them every other day here. :shrug: My DH thought it was hilarious that I was tracking a doe to get a better picture. That's another thing, did I really need a picture of the little doe? Probably not.  Thankfully the weather was perfect so we were able to spend almost all of our time outside just enjoy the mountains and wildlife. Oh, and the historical buildings. I _*love*_ the old cabins and farm buildings. 

I spent Saturday and Sunday night finishing up my lesson plans. Technically they were done and on the 13 yr old's index cards, but I needed to transfer them onto paper for me. He did really good getting up and finishing his work today. We are using Apologia Physical Science so he got to do an experiment on his first day, which he seemed to enjoy. I am praying for patience with the 4 yr old. He is a go-go-go kinda kid so he didn't like having to take his time coloring this morning. All in all it was good day though.

Now, to get the house cleaned and laundry done. :help:


----------



## bajiay (Apr 8, 2008)

It sounds like you had a wonderful time with your family! That's great! I've been to the Smokies. Absolutely beautiful!
Don't worry about your deer chasing poparazzi (sp?) moment! You were just caught up in the beauty of your surroundings.

We started school last Monday. My parents had just left. I did laundry, cleaned floors, changed beds, and such inbetween her lessons. Worked pretty well. I have been doing that this week also. I have her put stuff away that we are finished with and she gets out the next subject. She takes a breather and tells me when she is ready. She has focusing problems, so she has to take frequent breaks. Working 5-10 minutes at a time is giving me a breather as well. I sure wish the maid would show up though!


----------



## jamala (May 4, 2007)

We are doing the apologia physical science too. My daughter loved that we had experiments on the first day. Today she had the experiment with LOTS of vinegar and antacid tablets.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Yuck...home from vacation and straight to school. That would be very hard on me, too. We take our vacation in late September and start school the beginning of Aug. So vacation is actually a "Fall Break" for us. Today's our first "no-school-day"...it DD's birthday.

DS is doing Apologia's General Science....day 1 had an experiment for him, too. I do agree that is a great way to start off the year....grab their interest on day 1!


----------



## KyMama (Jun 15, 2011)

bajiay said:


> We started school last Monday. My parents had just left. I did laundry, cleaned floors, changed beds, and such inbetween her lessons. Worked pretty well. I have been doing that this week also. I have her put stuff away that we are finished with and she gets out the next subject. She takes a breather and tells me when she is ready. She has focusing problems, so she has to take frequent breaks. Working 5-10 minutes at a time is giving me a breather as well. I sure wish the maid would show up though!


I actually keep the house cleaner during the school year. Knowing that there won't be time later to do it keeps me motivated.



jamala said:


> We are doing the apologia physical science too. My daughter loved that we had experiments on the first day. Today she had the experiment with LOTS of vinegar and antacid tablets.


I went through the book the other night and made notes on what I would need for the experiments and saw I needed TUMS. I didn't read the instructions, but I figured it would be fun with the ingredients listed. And science should be fun, in my opinion.



Ohio dreamer said:


> Yuck...home from vacation and straight to school. That would be very hard on me, too. We take our vacation in late September and start school the beginning of Aug. So vacation is actually a "Fall Break" for us. Today's our first "no-school-day"...it DD's birthday.
> 
> DS is doing Apologia's General Science....day 1 had an experiment for him, too. I do agree that is a great way to start off the year....grab their interest on day 1!


I usually wait until after my son's birthday (Sept 3rd) but he was getting restless and bored so I decided to start this week. Of course, this was before DH moved his vacation from the second week of August. Oh well, the best laid plans.


----------

